

Working on The Witness, Part 10: Interpolation - DanielRibeiro
http://mollyrocket.com/casey/stream_0018.html

======
dang
Url changed from [http://the-witness.net/news/2014/05/caseys-witness-
wednesday...](http://the-witness.net/news/2014/05/caseys-witness-wednesday-on-
interpolation/).

